# Diamonds Maintenance Fees and Club Fees 2023?



## pedro47 (Nov 3, 2022)

Have anyone received their 2023 Maintenance Fees or Club Fees for 2023?

I understand Hilton purchased Diamond Resort. But have Hilton mailed out their Maintenance or Club Fees foe 2023?


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 3, 2022)

Where are the Diamond owners?
My son have not receieved Maint or Club Fees statement for 2023????


----------



## youppi (Nov 4, 2022)

I don't know for deeded weeks and other Collections but the Hawaii Collection MF is normally deposited in members account between mid and end of November.
From the 2022 annual meeting presentation of the Hawaii Collection, we know this:


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 4, 2022)

youppi said:


> I don't know for deeded weeks and other Collections but the Hawaii Collection MF is normally deposited in members account between mid and end of November.
> From the 2022 annual meeting presentation of the Hawaii Collection, we know this:
> View attachment 67942


Thanks,
Those MF have a very large increase .


----------



## magmue (Nov 4, 2022)

I have a deeded week P@P, and already paid 2023 MF. ArtRingwald who owns there started a thread with details.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 4, 2022)

magmue said:


> I have a deeded week P@P, and already paid 2023 MF. ArtRingwald who owns there started a thread with details.


How much are The Club Fees 2023?


----------



## Duh (Nov 6, 2022)

It has been stated on a different site that the maint fee increase for 2023 is going to be 7%. So for my 50,000 points it should be around $10,300 for 2023.


----------



## pierrepierre (Nov 15, 2022)

Ouch!  We went thru transitions about 2-3 years ago.  I - realizing my husband did not want to travel that much - and with covid...... that's about a 20 grand savings for us!  We had heard Hilton and Diamond were taking about merging....but so glad, we did what we did.  We are also Elite at Palace Resorts...and that is a true holiday for me!  Maintenance fees are are getting out of this world, but I also understand the monster cost of keeping properties up to standard....or above stand.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 15, 2022)

Duh said:


> It has been stated on a different site that the maint fee increase for 2023 is going to be 7%. So for my 50,000 points it should be around $10,300 for 2023.


Any word on how much The Club fees will be for 2023 ?


----------



## Duh (Nov 16, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Any word on how much The Club fees will be for 2023 ?



Should know for sure in about 10 days.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 17, 2022)

Duh said:


> Should know for sure in about 10 days.


Please post when you heard something. Thanks.


----------



## Dollie (Dec 7, 2022)

Just received my The Club 2023 Assessment Fee statement.  I own 2 ocean view deeded weeks at P@P and am a member of The Club.  I receive 11,500 club points per year per week, 23,000 total per year.  Below is a table I keep tracking yearly fees.


2020$4,144.16​Maintenance Fee$3,624.16​3.63%​THE Club Yearly Dues$520.00​Point Cost$0.18​Just using (yearly cost)/(# of points)2021$4,145.86​Maintenance Fee$3,625.86​0.05%​THE Club Yearly Dues$520.00​Point Cost$0.18​Just using (yearly cost)/(# of points)2022$4,245.34​Maintenance Fee$3,703.84​2.15%​THE Club Yearly Dues$541.50​Point Cost$0.18​Just using (yearly cost)/(# of points)2023$4,699.30​Maintenance Fee$4,137.60​11.71%​THE Club Yearly Dues$561.70​Point Cost$0.20​Just using (yearly cost)/(# of points)


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 7, 2022)

Dollie said:


> Just received my The Club 2023 Assessment Fee statement.  I own 2 ocean view deeded weeks at P@P and am a member of The Club.  I receive 11,500 club points per year per week, 23,000 total per year.  Below is a table I keep tracking yearly fees.
> 
> 
> 2020$4,144.16​Maintenance Fee$3,624.16​3.63%​THE Club Yearly Dues$520.00​Point Cost$0.18​Just using (yearly cost)/(# of points)2021$4,145.86​Maintenance Fee$3,625.86​0.05%​THE Club Yearly Dues$520.00​Point Cost$0.18​Just using (yearly cost)/(# of points)2022$4,245.34​Maintenance Fee$3,703.84​2.15%​THE Club Yearly Dues$541.50​Point Cost$0.18​Just using (yearly cost)/(# of points)2023$4,699.30​Maintenance Fee$4,137.60​11.71%​THE Club Yearly Dues$561.70​Point Cost$0.20​Just using (yearly cost)/(# of points)


double post


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 7, 2022)

Dollie thanks for sharing this information.
Are you receiving any information or updates from Hilton about the Hilton Vacation Club for DRI owners?


----------



## Duh (Dec 7, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Please post when you heard something. Thanks.


Received my 2023 US Collection maint fee bill. Disregarding the $7 ARDA fee (which I always remove) my maint fees increased 6.46% for my 50,000 point ownership for 2023.


----------



## Dollie (Dec 8, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Dollie thanks for sharing this information.
> Are you receiving any information or updates from Hilton about the Hilton Vacation Club for DRI owners?


No, nothing directly about HVC.  When I was at Sedona Summit in September, the Hilton people were very pushy about going to an update.  I did not go.  Very little if anything at all in Hilton interests me.  We are considering just going to Hawai`i from now on with our points.  With the rollover, we could go for 4 weeks every other year and be quite happy.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 8, 2022)

Dollie said:


> No, nothing directly about HVC.  When I was at Sedona Summit in September, the Hilton people were very pushy about going to an update.  I did not go.  Very little if anything at all in Hilton interests me.  We are considering just going to Hawai`i from now on with our points.  With the rollover, we could go for 4 weeks every other year and be quite happy.


Thanks Dollie, we have rec'd very little information from Hilton directly.
That is where the frustration lies.


----------



## Arusso (Dec 12, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Where are the Diamond owners?
> My son have not receieved Maint or Club Fees statement for 2023????


Got the invoice today for the "Club Dues" via USPS mail.  Got emails weeks ago for the MFs no USPS mailing.

 Interestingly the Club® Dues are now referred to as the "2023 Assessment Fee" - yet broken down into two line items as follows:  

 "2023-The Club® Base Standard Assessment" and the "2023-The Club® Point Standard Assessment"  in aggregate $20 more than last year and $20 more than the prior year.


----------



## winger (Dec 13, 2022)

Arusso said:


> Got the invoice today for the "Club Dues" via USPS mail.  Got emails weeks ago for the MFs no USPS mailing.
> 
> Interestingly the Club® Dues are now referred to as the "2023 Assessment Fee" - yet broken down into two line items as follows:
> 
> "2023-The Club® Base Standard Assessment" and the "2023-The Club® Point Standard Assessment"  in aggregate $20 more than last year and $20 more than the prior year.


It's been broken into the Base and the per point for a few years now.  Unsure if it matters,  but I own deeded week and enrolled into The Club


----------



## Duh (Dec 14, 2022)

winger said:


> It's been broken into the Base and the per point for a few years now.  Unsure if it matters,  but I own deeded week and enrolled into The Club


I'm a pure point owner and it's been the same for me. Maybe 5 years now.....maybe a few more.


----------



## chapjim (Dec 14, 2022)

What is the Getaway Usage Fee for?


----------



## Duh (Dec 14, 2022)

chapjim said:


> What is the Getaway Usage Fee for?


Most likely some trash fee for certain types of ownership. Just another money grab.


----------



## chapjim (Dec 14, 2022)

Diamond's pretty good at that, no?


----------



## Duh (Dec 15, 2022)

chapjim said:


> Diamond's pretty good at that, no?


I think most timeshare companies are pretty good at fleecing their customers.


----------

